# What does 'sharp' mean to you?



## catwithclaws (22 March 2013)

As above. If somebody advertised a horse as 'sharp' or told you their horse was sharp or whatever - what does that mean to you?

Everyone has different ideas obviously - but was just curious as to what you all think


----------



## smanf (22 March 2013)

I describe my horse as sharp, in my mind he's alert, quick to move / stop / change direction, a bit jumpy, that sort of thing. Not nutty, just, well, 'sharp'


----------



## nosenseofdirection (22 March 2013)

Pointy!

Seriously, I find some people use it to mean "likely to F off with you", which in my book is preferable to "likely to dump you and then F off without you", which is the alternative definition. Either way I wouldn't go and look at a horse that was advertised as this- if they feel obliged to mention it in the ad then the behaviour is probably worse than " a bit on its toes"...


----------



## catwithclaws (22 March 2013)

nosenseofdirection said:



			Pointy!

Seriously, I find some people use it to mean "likely to F off with you", which in my book is preferable to "likely to dump you and then F off without you", which is the alternative definition. Either way I wouldn't go and look at a horse that was advertised as this- if they feel obliged to mention it in the ad then the behaviour is probably worse than " a bit on its toes"...
		
Click to expand...

Agreed! Its just I was having a debate about this earlier, and some people think it means 'a bit sensitive' some think it means 'won't blooming stop' and others think it means 'out and out bonkers'!

So I thought I'd start it on here and see what answers I got, as now I'm confused! Not that it takes much


----------



## Baileybones (22 March 2013)

Sharp is my Master Imp mare! Turns and spins before you even know it has happened! 
She will react and then decide if the offensive object was actually bad after the event. 
My TB is "forward going" , "bold" and "not novice ride"
"Sharp" is the politest term I can think of for the other ;-)


----------



## dominobrown (22 March 2013)

smanf said:



			I describe my horse as sharp, in my mind he's alert, quick to move / stop / change direction, a bit jumpy, that sort of thing. Not nutty, just, well, 'sharp' 

Click to expand...

Same.
And TBH I prefer a sharp horse as I find them quicker thinkers.


----------



## Mariposa (22 March 2013)

I describe my TB mare as sharp - she is just very alert, prone to very quick reactions and doesn't suffer fools!


----------



## ozpoz (22 March 2013)

Oz is sharp. Quick brained - can think on his feet, and react at lightning speed.
Useful sometimes - other times, less so. 
But very good for keeping me alert, I find.

I wouldn't want it in a childs first pony, but the word doesn't imply any badness, to me.


----------



## 3Beasties (22 March 2013)

To me it means a horse that struggles to stay focused on the job in hand, tending to spook or spin with little warning, and reacts to the environment around them. Some sharp horses will be better when given a job to do (better being schooled hard rather then ambling round the school on a loose rein for example) whereas other will always have that edge about them and look for an opportunity to have some 'fun'


----------



## FfionWinnie (22 March 2013)

Quick off the leg and hand, fast, alert, maybe spooky usually very clever. I wouldn't include specific faults like spinning and rearing as a rule, they would be in addition!


----------



## ihatework (22 March 2013)

Intelligent and reactive.

That can manifest itself in a wonderfully forwards and trainable horse if trained and managed in the right way. Or it can lead to real problems if not.

The 2 best horses I have had the pleasure of owning/loaning in my lifetime I would describe as sharp.


----------



## kirstykate (22 March 2013)

Could mean a few things to different people,  if its young and sharp could just be a little cold backed when first ridden and sharp,  if its a numero uno or chin chin,  and older may just get a little enthusiastic when jumping and competing could be sharp  an older experienced eventing type may get over exited come the XC section or close to it and be called sharp, experienced showjumpers in the jump-off will understand and want to get going and become sharp, some horses are sharp through poor riding/producing and panick on showgrounds or under saddle  some exceptional GP jumping horses get sharp while nearing the end of a course or jump-offs again although the pro can cope with it, some are not sharp but just to good for there current riders and not sharp for a different rider the list is endless

But to me if someone said it was sharp I would say can get  little fresh!!!!


----------



## Antw23uk (22 March 2013)

To me it means you are sitting on a horse with its neck and head infront of you one minute and then within a split second (or less!!) you are sitting there in mid air with NOTHING infront of you 

then when you do finally catch up a second later you find yourself a split second (or less!!) with no neck or head again as they have gone the other way.

Thats what sharp means to me. Good core strength and balance is key


----------



## Rosiejazzandpia (22 March 2013)

Intelligent, fast, responsive..maybe a little spooky and jumpy but nothing dangerous and not likely to bomb off in an everyday situation such as out hacking.
A horse described as sharp wouldnt put me off, they are generally better and more fun to ride


----------



## kirstykate (22 March 2013)

Antw23uk said:



			To me it means you are sitting on a horse with its neck and head infront of you one minute and then within a split second (or less!!) you are sitting there in mid air with NOTHING infront of you 

then when you do finally catch up a second later you find yourself a split second (or less!!) with no neck or head again as they have gone the other way.

Thats what sharp means to me. Good core strength and balance is key 

Click to expand...

And you are sitting on the floor!!


----------



## lme (22 March 2013)

I'd describe my mare as sharp. She's sensitive, quick thinking, clever & very quick to react. When I'm riding her, I have to focus on staying (or trying to stay) one step ahead of her. I love her, but can quite understand why others might not.


----------



## Antw23uk (22 March 2013)

kirstykate said:



			And you are sitting on the floor!!

Click to expand...

Not in this life time  Hehee


----------



## tiggybeans (22 March 2013)

Baileybones said:



			Sharp is my Master Imp mare! Turns and spins before you even know it has happened! 
She will react and then decide if the offensive object was actually bad after the event. 
My TB is "forward going" , "bold" and "not novice ride"
"Sharp" is the politest term I can think of for the other ;-)
		
Click to expand...

I have one of these too - turns and spins and thinks about it afterwards. This is what I would call sharp. 

Having said that, he did it this morning when we met a funeral hearse trotting towards us on a narrow country lane, pulled by two black horses, complete with orange plumes on their head pulling a flower-covered glass carriage with coffin inside!!!! He looked at it, thought about it, then spun - but on this occasion I didn't really blame him. Whose horse would put up with that? 

If I read sharp in an advert I wouldn't go there - you'd always downplay bad points in an advert so any horse described as sharp is probably a loon


----------



## TrasaM (22 March 2013)

Responsive and reactive. The first is good, in my mind, the second is something which you would have to work with so that it became a positive feature and not an issue.


----------



## Goldenstar (22 March 2013)

I love sharp horses to me it just means very reactive, correctly trained with a rider who likes razor sharp desision making they are magic badly trained and with riders they scare they can be a nightmare.


----------



## Sprocket123 (22 March 2013)

Sharp to me (and what i put my mare as.) Is quick off my leg, just a slight movement from leg/seat and were off!, shes clever, fast to react. She is sensitive as well,   i love riding sharp horses


----------



## Honey08 (22 March 2013)

Basically quick to react in all situations, good and bad.  A horse that you have to be confident and tuned into all the time.


----------



## Firewell (22 March 2013)

Sharp to me means quick to react.


----------



## thinkitwasjune (22 March 2013)

smanf said:



			I describe my horse as sharp, in my mind he's alert, quick to move / stop / change direction, a bit jumpy, that sort of thing. Not nutty, just, well, 'sharp' 

Click to expand...

This. My horse isn't dangerous, doesn't buck or rear or anything, but he is very alert and sensitive to what's going on around him and can be quite jumpy. That being said, I wouldn't go look at one advertised as being 'sharp'


----------



## TheSylv007 (22 March 2013)

3Beasties said:



			To me it means a horse that struggles to stay focused on the job in hand, tending to spook or spin with little warning, and reacts to the environment around them. Some sharp horses will be better when given a job to do (better being schooled hard rather then ambling round the school on a loose rein for example) whereas other will always have that edge about them and look for an opportunity to have some 'fun' 

Click to expand...

That's just described my horse to a tee!  I would often couple 'sharp' with 'spooky'


----------



## Piglet (22 March 2013)

"sharp" to me is - avoid like the plague!!!!


----------



## ozpoz (22 March 2013)

I love my sharp boy - I feel very safe because he sees everything there is to see! I like seeing the world through his eyes


----------



## kirstykate (22 March 2013)

Antw23uk said:



			Not in this life time  Hehee 

Click to expand...

Nerver say never


----------



## Wagtail (22 March 2013)

Interesting thread. To me sharp means highly reactive and spooky. It does not mean quick off the leg, intelligent or quick thinking. To me it describes a very right brained horse that DOESN'T think! Horses that others have said they call sharp, in that they are quick off the leg and hand, quick thinking and intelligent, are what I would describe as 'light' and biddable. So if I read that a horse was sharp in an advert, I would not be thinking of the positive side that others have mentioned, I would be thinking that it could leap from one side of the arena to the other in a split second if a blade of grass moved.


----------



## Spudlet (22 March 2013)

To me, it means you're likely to end up thinking 'Gosh, I could have sworn there was a horse between me and the ground a minute ag...' *THUD*


----------



## joeanne (22 March 2013)

ihatework said:



			Intelligent and reactive.

That can manifest itself in a wonderfully forwards and trainable horse if trained and managed in the right way. Or it can lead to real problems if not.

The 2 best horses I have had the pleasure of owning/loaning in my lifetime I would describe as sharp.
		
Click to expand...

^^^that.
My mare is sharper than a razor blade. Left to her own devices she will look for mischief. Given a day off she turns into a positive menace. Needs occupying to the fullest!


----------



## SNORKEY (22 March 2013)

I'd describe my horse as sharp but only because if you got on him and gave him a boot you'd be over the other side of the field, he's sensitive and very intelligent but does like to look at everything but wouldn't bolt or spin. So how do I advertise him without using the word 'sharp' without putting people off?


----------



## Roasted Chestnuts (22 March 2013)

I prefer my horses sharp if im honest, would rather work to channel that than have to up a horses reaction time (having spent a year doing that to a coblet to get it more off the leg Ill take a mega sharp horse in a heartbeat even if it is a little crazy  ), so sharp to me means off the leg, sensitive to the rider and very quick to react to both you and its surroundings.


----------



## Mongoose11 (22 March 2013)

Sharp to me is flighty, unexplained spooking, unforgiving when ridden, very responsive....


----------



## Welshie Squisher (22 March 2013)

Sharp to me is when a pony turns so fast unexpectedly I'm eating dirt 

Actually with my riding skills, I'd class any horse with a pulse as sharp!

Sharp is subjective, depends on who you are asking really.


----------



## Enfys (22 March 2013)

Is sharp the same as hot do you think?


----------



## Goldenstar (22 March 2013)

Enfys said:



			Is sharp the same as hot do you think?
		
Click to expand...

No not to me if I say sharp I mean reactive , If I said hot I would mean a bit difficult and unruly , my sharpest horse ever was the best mannered I have ever had not hot at all.
My best horse was sharp and hot and she was a handful.


----------



## Wagtail (22 March 2013)

Enfys said:



			Is sharp the same as hot do you think?
		
Click to expand...

No, I think of hot horses as those that are easily wound up and get themselves in a paddy or worried and start cantering on the spot, sweated up and restless.


----------



## BigBuck's (22 March 2013)

Mariposa said:



			I describe my TB mare as sharp - she is just very alert, prone to very quick reactions and doesn't suffer fools!
		
Click to expand...

This, exactly.

"Hot" to me means I have to talk it down from the edge every time I ride it.


----------



## oldjumper (22 March 2013)

It frightens them!


----------



## Rhodders (22 March 2013)

quick to react and possibly a little bit prone to the odd over react


----------



## FinalFurlong (22 March 2013)

I would describe my loan horse as sharp.

He is only 6 and has still got a lot to learn after being out of work for months due to surgery. He is scared of things and when he gets scared he bucks and canters off and if he is REALLY scared he can do mini rears (he is not in any pain just a wimp) and has once bolted. Though technically that bolt was my fault because i hesitated when he got scared. 

He is forward going, gets excited when jumping because he loves it so much and doesn't need a stick/lots of kicking. He can take the P sometimes


----------



## ebonyallen (22 March 2013)

smanf said:



			I describe my horse as sharp, in my mind he's alert, quick to move / stop / change direction, a  bit jumpy, that sort of thing. Not nutty, just, well, 'sharp' 

Click to expand...

THIS ^^^^^^^^^^^


----------



## hollibobs (22 March 2013)

Baileybones said:



			Sharp is my Master Imp mare! Turns and spins before you even know it has happened! 
She will react and then decide if the offensive object was actually bad after the event. -)
		
Click to expand...



Hahaha - glad its not just mine then, he's Master Imp to ;-)


----------



## spotty_pony (22 March 2013)

Sharp to me is a horse which is very 'switched on', very responsive and possibly spooky. Very sensitive to the rider's aids and definitely not suitable for a Novice.


----------



## thatsmygirl (22 March 2013)

Sharp to me is quick reactions.


----------



## Moggy in Manolos (22 March 2013)

Wagtail said:



			Interesting thread. To me sharp means highly reactive and spooky. It does not mean quick off the leg, intelligent or quick thinking. To me it describes a very right brained horse that DOESN'T think! Horses that others have said they call sharp, in that they are quick off the leg and hand, quick thinking and intelligent, are what I would describe as 'light' and biddable. So if I read that a horse was sharp in an advert, I would not be thinking of the positive side that others have mentioned, I would be thinking that it could leap from one side of the arena to the other in a split second if a blade of grass moved. 

Click to expand...

Agree with the above, that is my opinion on a sharp horse also, a right brained and reactive horse who does not think until after the event.
Personally I prefer a more left brained horse who is less reactive and more often than not thinks carefully before reacting to stimulus. If I was horse shopping and saw a nice horse who was advertised as sharp I would personally give it a miss, each to their own though, some like them sharp and reactive...


----------



## MagicMelon (22 March 2013)

I'd have called my grey quite sharp, but I dont think it should be taken in a negative way.  I think of it as highly responsive, so in his case he was always alert and always prompt off my aids - I dont mean badly behaved or tanking off etc. Just IMO very easy to ride as he does what you ask the SECOND you ask for it, rather than my latest horse (WB...) who takes a few seconds to think about it!


----------



## TandD (22 March 2013)

sharp = reactive.....to anything: enviroment/rider/work etc
forward thinking and keeps the rider thinking....needs to be challenged otherwise gets bored easily

hot = unreliable and irrisponsible of actions....looses concentration easily
cant trust what the horse would do and can worry/get self worked up. needs to be worked regually to maintain concentration


----------



## micramadam (22 March 2013)

Highly intelligent and very easily bored. Will outwit you in a flash if given the chance but once engaged excels at what they do.


----------



## Spring Feather (22 March 2013)

Quick to react.  I have some sharp horses and they are fantastic to ride as they do whatever they're told immediately and without question.  I'm not really a ploddy type person so sharp horses suit me.


----------



## Slightlyconfused (22 March 2013)

My old mare can be sharp......meaning you ride with legs a few inches from her sides and the slightest twitch you are off......she is also very spooky. That's my view on it.


----------



## Elsbells (22 March 2013)

smanf said:



			I describe my horse as sharp, in my mind he's alert, quick to move / stop / change direction, a bit jumpy, that sort of thing. Not nutty, just, well, 'sharp' 

Click to expand...

Lovely......also means fun!


----------



## Echo Bravo (22 March 2013)

Not for a novice.


----------



## Mrs B (22 March 2013)

Sorry if I'm repeating what anyone else has said, but to me it means spinning  180 degrees faster than I can.


----------



## FabioandFreddy (22 March 2013)

Honey08 said:



			Basically quick to react in all situations, good and bad.  A horse that you have to be confident and tuned into all the time.
		
Click to expand...

Would agree with this. To me a horse thats just off the leg is responsive, a sharp horse is a different kettle of fish altogether and rider has to keep a step ahead all the time to avoid ending on the floor!


----------



## eggs (22 March 2013)

I tend to agree with Wagtail.

One of my horses is what I would describe as sharp. He is talented but you have to have your wits about you when riding him. Most of the time he is reasonably straight forward (provided you don't sneeze!) but with no warning he will start fly leaping. He can get himself so wound up that he borders on dangerous as he loses any sense of self preservation - hence the reason he doesn't hack any more.


----------



## Megibo (22 March 2013)

To me it just means they're uber spooky and VERY quick off the mark or to react to things. They look for monsters in the hedge, and if you're like my 14.3 sec D EVERYTHING is a monster and nothing can be trusted! 

my 13.3 D can be sharp but she isn't stupid with it like the other one she stays safe. Both okay if you get the brains working.


----------



## ttt (22 March 2013)

Very interesting as I am trying to sell a 4 year old and have advertised her as 'sharp'. To me it means quick thinking, quick to react, alert.
She is very sweet, not a bad bone in her body just sharp! 
I think I will rewrite my advert!


----------



## othbsits (23 March 2013)

As everyone else mentioned it can mean many things depending on who's saying it.  I just thought I'd point out though, an Arabian advertised as a "sharp"
means no Blunt (as in Crabbet)  in the pedigree.


----------



## PonyIAmNotFood (23 March 2013)

Sharp to me is Wagtails description. Spooking at nothing constantly, here one minute, gone the next. Generally not fun. I do like reactive horses though, which to me means responsive, quick thinking and as a rule quite fun but not novice rides. If an ad said sharp I'd run a mile.


----------



## JVB (23 March 2013)

For my mare I like to say Sharp = Superb survival instincts

Any sign of 'anything' and she's outta there, blink and you'll miss her


----------



## PolarSkye (23 March 2013)

Baileybones said:



			Sharp is my Master Imp mare! Turns and spins before you even know it has happened! 
She will react and then decide if the offensive object was actually bad after the event.
		
Click to expand...

This is how I would describe Kal too . . . he gives you absolutely no warning before he spins and he whips round incredibly fast.  If he also does his trademark shoulder drop at the same time, you can end up looking a little like Wiley Coyote . . . in mid-air for a second before you hit the deck b/c the horse has just disappeared from underneath you .

P


----------



## PolarSkye (23 March 2013)

micramadam said:



			Highly intelligent and very easily bored. Will outwit you in a flash if given the chance but once engaged excels at what they do.
		
Click to expand...

This!  We always say that you ride Kal's brain before his body and once you "have" him he'll do ANYthing.

P


----------



## BigBuck's (23 March 2013)

I've never seen or heard an Arab described as a "sharp" because it is non-Crabbet. What an interesting fact. Is it an old-fashioned term that has started to die out?


----------



## Goldenstar (23 March 2013)

For me spooky and sharp are not the same thing although I often hear spooky and sharp mixed up cobs can be spooky but they react much slower than say a sharp KWPN .
My driving cob was described as very sharp but he's not truely sharp as you have loads of time to feel what he's thinking he's spooky in fact i dont think hes even spooky but naughty because if hes respectful of people he does not spook IF he does it happens much slower than it does in the sharp horse who thinks and does at the same time.
Sharp horses need not be spooky the best trained ones are not 
Sharp horses can be hot but need not be .
The sharpest two I have ever owned where not spooky horses at all.


----------



## minesadouble (23 March 2013)

I would say a sharp horse is one with a quick mind and equally quick reactions and is not a mug's companion. I wouldn't attribute the phrase to any particular ridden 'vice'.


----------



## maresmaid (23 March 2013)

I interpret "sharp" as quick to react to situations and aids. I would expect it would need to be ridden very quietly, by a very calm rider, and not suitable for a novice.


----------



## googol (23 March 2013)

I think of sharp horses as ones with lots of blood-fine flashy look at me types that i love to watch but wud never own cos im a woss! My boy is reactive because he's quick off the leg but he's not what I'd call sharp as hes safe and looks after me, my friends horse however is spooky but v backward so he's not sharp either. It def means different things to different people tho!


----------



## Flame_ (23 March 2013)

I think of "sharp" as being a PITA really. I don't like overly dramatic horses.

"Hot" is good, just loads of "go" so you just sit and do nothing except remind them to chill once in a while.


----------



## cheeryplatypus (23 March 2013)

To me it means a high prey animal instinct and doesn't give the rider the benefit of the doubt.


----------



## nosenseofdirection (23 March 2013)

I didn't realise sharp meant 'non Crabbet'! Must explain this to my mare next time she spooks at nothing at all


----------



## 1stclassalan (23 March 2013)

Ah, "sharp" is one of those all things to all men terms isn't it? We all "know" what WE mean by it - but does the use of the word convey the same meaning to all that read it?

My judgement is clouded by the virtual constant application of it by trendy designer types back in my commercial interior days - "Oh joy of joys - look at my "sharp" "crisp" and "cutting edge" concepts!" To which I'd be thinking - it's unbuildable you Paul Smith suited t**t! The combined efforts of Albert Einstein and NASA would fail to do with the budget for the Vietnam War .....  then it would be my problem to scale ideas back to the practical and end up being a philistine villian! 

John Travolta was "sharp" in Saturday Night Fever - he was also a t**t despite him later gaining a four engined jet licence - the gang boys in the Jets and Sharks from West Side Story were also "sharp" - Wesley Snipes is the epitome of black sharp - yar hear what i'm sayin'.

This very sharp:-     http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kJcY3NXLBYg

So I think if you analyse that lot "sharp" can be an alternative to "precise" rather than nippy or unpredictable as some have said in relation to their horses - there's plenty of other terms for fickleness so sticking to my theme of precision - my favourite stallion:-

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KvrxzBRazsE

Not a bad rider either - I'm quite sure novices would be eaten for a snack but most powerful mounts do not suffer fools gladly.


----------



## Venevidivici (23 March 2013)

^^love the Romancier vid. He's on springs! Such natural elevation. Like the bit where rider looses reins to show his self-carriage and obedience,pats Romancier and gives big grin to crowd.


----------



## 1stclassalan (23 March 2013)

Venevidivici said:



			^^love the Romancier vid. He's on springs! Such natural elevation. Like the bit where rider looses reins to show his self-carriage and obedience,pats Romancier and gives big grin to crowd.

Click to expand...

Not quite in the same class but here's a piccy of my old girl showing she can still piaffe aged thirty or more.   http://www.flickr.com/photos/1stclassalan/8424564392/


----------



## Venevidivici (23 March 2013)

Wow,she looks fab for her age! Great knee&hockShe's showing the new girl how it's done


----------



## noblesteed (23 March 2013)

My andalusian x is sharp. 
He's not particularly forward-going, he's pretty calm 95% of the time and can be rather lazy. Before we got to know each other properly he would spook and spin at the tiniest thing. Now we have mutual trust he doesn't do it and is pretty much bombproof, but he would if I wasn't riding him. His reactions are very quick and he's very clever and sensitive - I can ride him almost by doing nothing. He gets very full of himself, gets ridiculously excited in company and can by a total PITA at a meet. He is also capable of a good buck, chuck you off and piss off without you! As he has done to new riders in the past... So not  a novice ride, but manageable. To some he appears a plod...


----------



## 1stclassalan (23 March 2013)

Venevidivici said:



			Wow,she looks fab for her age! Great knee&hockShe's showing the new girl how it's done

Click to expand...

Hmm.. glad you like. She was extra special and a huge part of my life - she left it in 1993 - of her own accord after bad E. Flu - the second time she'd had it very badly eighteen years before and nearly died then. Would have hated to have to make the dread decision about her - she was actually on the mend when she had some kind of siezure and died in ten minutes which was a good way to go - when you have to - there's not much arguing with the old Black Rabbit!


----------



## Venevidivici (23 March 2013)

Better than lingering,that's for sure. It sounds like she was cherished and certainly had a good innings-what more could any of us ask for?


----------



## Holzdweaver (23 March 2013)

To me
sharp=
be careful with your legs unless you want to end up in the next county, my little sis jumped on my boy and pony club kicked instead of the slight squeeze i told her to do. He did a wonderful stand to canter transition and she ended up rolling off his back end when he turned on the track at the far end. Wouldn't let her get back on, said i didn't blame him if she was going to do things like that!
Make sure your on the ball and have good stickability for when they teleport to the other side of the road.
Be aware of your body movements as if you turn your head to admire scenery, they might just assume that's where you want to be.
Very sensitive with any aids and sensitive in character.
Clever and so won't suffer fools.


----------



## Maesfen (23 March 2013)

Honey08 said:



			Basically quick to react in all situations, good and bad.  A horse that you have to be confident and tuned into all the time.
		
Click to expand...

Very well said.


----------



## othbsits (23 March 2013)

BigBuck's said:



			I've never seen or heard an Arab described as a "sharp" because it is non-Crabbet. What an interesting fact. Is it an old-fashioned term that has started to die out?
		
Click to expand...


It's a term usually used in the U.S. for a fairly small group of horses.  It's use is explained well here. http://daughterofthewind.org/sharps/


----------



## BigBuck's (23 March 2013)

othbsits said:



			It's a term usually used in the U.S. for a fairly small group of horses.  It's use is explained well here. http://daughterofthewind.org/sharps/

Click to expand...

Thanks for the link, really interesting.


----------



## Girlracer (23 March 2013)

I call Major sharp, for me it's because generally he's whipped round and sodded off in the opposite direction before i know what's happened. 

So i guess it's just a horse that's alert, and 'flighty' i suppose!


----------



## Girlracer (23 March 2013)

Honey08 said:



			Basically quick to react in all situations, good and bad.  A horse that you have to be confident and tuned into all the time.
		
Click to expand...

Scrap my original answer this is what I was trying to say!


----------



## Parker79 (23 March 2013)

Depends who is saying it! if my old YM called a horse 'sharp' it meant I would not want to ride it!! whereas other liveries called my mare 'sharp' as she is quick to react...but I would say she was good as gold!

open to intepretation me thinks x


----------



## marmalade76 (23 March 2013)

smanf said:



			I describe my horse as sharp, in my mind he's alert, quick to move / stop / change direction, a bit jumpy, that sort of thing. Not nutty, just, well, 'sharp' 

Click to expand...

This.

I like a sharp horse, they have their wits about them and tend to pay close attention when it comes to looking where they're going


----------



## Alyth (24 March 2013)

Maria13 said:



			Intelligent, fast, responsive..maybe a little spooky and jumpy but nothing dangerous and not likely to bomb off in an everyday situation such as out hacking.
A horse described as sharp wouldnt put me off, they are generally better and more fun to ride 

Click to expand...

An excellent description!!


----------

